

Analytics Lessons Learned - byosko
http://leananalyticsbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Analytics-Lessons-Learned.pdf

======
morganb180
Love all of these case studies. People run around talking about "growth hack
this" and "growth hack that" and then talk about SEO and Facebook. It's nice
to see some actual examples where companies gain some deep understanding or
glean some unique insight that totally changes the way they think in order to
gain an edge.

~~~
confluence
Rule of thumb with vague terminology: if the words or concepts used in any
arbitrary argument are vague - said argument is often full of bullshit.

And for the smart asses out there: yes I know that the above argument is
itself vague. It's an example of a self-referential heuristic like Hofstader's
Law (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadters_law>).

~~~
th00pl
You're a cool dude...

------
darkxanthos
I'd like to see material like this presented along with the failure cases and
an analysis of why they failed. I expect there are many cases where businesses
will fail even though they do things "right" just because dumb luck. This
reminds me of the TED Talk about medical journals only publishing affirmative
results.

~~~
byosko
Not all of the companies are successful or have been successful. They were
successful at a specific point in time, doing a specific thing (like getting
through problem interviews, for example) but it doesn't mean they were big
hits as companies.

And many of the cases studies are about companies that were struggling with
problems and managed to improve. The e-book specifically (and Lean Analytics,
the book) aren't about understanding why startups failed, they're about how to
use analytics to minimize failure and iterate past it.

